# How to give a salt bath



## neenjar

Salt Bath's are a very useful, holistic method to cure illness in sick fish. It works well on parasites, ulcers, fin rot and some other fungal and bacterial infections. There are times when stronger meds are needed such as anti fungals and antibiotics. Salt baths are also not good for all fish. It will burn the skin of scaleless fish, but our betta's have scales and are rather salt tolerant.

To administer a salt bath

Mix 1 teaspoon aquarium salt with 1 gallon of treated water (not tank water), make sure all of the salt is dissolved. You can then poor the gallon into smaller containers if you are treating multiple fish. The salt bath should be the same temperature as your tank, so your fish does not get shock form temperature difference as well as salt.

Scoop your fish into the salt bath and leave them in 5 minutes, unless the fish goes unconscious (rolls over on side and gill movement slows).

After the 5 minute period mix tank water into the bath to get 2/3 tank water, 1/3 bath. Leave them there for 10-15 minutes, ten return them to the tank.

You can do this safely 5 times a day for very sick fish. If you catch an illness early 1 treatment is often enough. Fin rot is a prime example here. at the first sign of rot, give the salt bath and add a small dose of bettafix to the tank as a booster and it is usually enough.

If disease has gone on a while the salt bath is not enough, but is always my starting point. It is far less stressful on fish than stronger medications. If a fish does not show improvement after 2 days worth of baths then it is time to look to stronger medication. If they look worse after the bath stronger meds are also needed. It is not a cure all but is a great starting and often ending point for treating your sick fish.

Do not give salt bath's to any scaleless fish such as catfish and loaches, as well as snails, snails really hate salt.


----------



## ashleyALE

wonderful! thank you so much!


----------



## Luchi

Definitely saved my fish! He looks so much better already neenjar. Thanks so very much for this advice :]


----------



## neenjar

Glad to hear he is getting better Luchi!

The reason I prefer holistic approaches first is because the more stronger meds are used, the more resistant the parasites, bacteria, fungus etc. become to them.

I remember a day when maracyn was the end all cure all for anything bacterial, now it only treats mild to medium cases and ampicillin is required for heavy cases. Some day maracyn will be useless and ampicillin will be the mild to mid range do to bacterial eveolution that makes it resistant.


----------



## Angelmonster

I have always used salt baths and I always add Aquarium Salt to my tanks(a little less then recommended). One thing to note is when giving a salt bath you have to sit there with the Betta and watch it. Some Betta's do not like the salt and will try to get away from it(jumping). My male tore his fins so I put him in there for a moment to make sure fin rot did not settle. He jumped up and hit the lid of my half gallon "sick" tank twice. I got him out of there qucikly :-(

Still it is the best first step to take to combating fish illness. It is also the safest thing to do if you can't tell if something is wrong or not. The salt will not harm the fish and it is less expensive then medication


----------



## neenjar

Angelmonster said:


> One thing to note is when giving a salt bath you have to sit there with the Betta and watch it.


Agreed, the entire bath process with any fish should be observed, either for them trying to escape it or going unconscious. Thank you for mentioning that. I was half asleep when I wrote the how to last night. ;-)


----------



## Vikki81207

Thanks, I'm gonna do a salt bath on Merlin and Fishy sometime soon.


----------



## fishyinpa

Thanks for that post!! I hope it helps Morado. He has no problem with the bath,just swims around,then rests for a bit. No freaking out so all good.


----------



## dramaqueen

I hope it helps Morado too.


----------



## The Amazonian Trio

My fish Hypolita is very ill, I think i'll try a Salt bath too. Along with her medication.


----------



## dramaqueen

I hope the salt bath helps Hypolita.


----------



## cottoncandygirl

cant i use regular salt? hehe


----------



## dramaqueen

I think aquarium salt or epsom salt is better to use for a salt bath.


----------



## The Amazonian Trio

My fish Hypolita died hours after I gave her a salt bath. *sighs*


----------



## BettaSquirt

I might do this salt bath as soon as i have the time. Maybe tuesday or sometime. Leo and Squirt have fin rot. But i dont think i have the tank for it... :l hmm i'll maybe figure it out


----------



## 3bangdoos

We did the salt bath on Neptune a few days back and he took it well. I had a question on this though. After the salt bath, can we use part of this salt water bath for the water change? I'm assuming since it has salt in it, we can use 30-40% of it for water change as well.


----------



## dukie1346

I'll try it with Fisy, It seems like he has finrot.


----------



## neenjar

It is the best fin rot treatment I have ever used, especially when caught early.


----------



## neenjar

3bangdoos said:


> We did the salt bath on Neptune a few days back and he took it well. I had a question on this though. After the salt bath, can we use part of this salt water bath for the water change? I'm assuming since it has salt in it, we can use 30-40% of it for water change as well.


I would not. The idea is it kills off whatever is ailing the fish, it is not "clean" water afterwards.


----------



## dukie1346

Right now he is in a large bowl, holding about just under a gallon. I filled it 1/2 way with the salt water and he's just swimming around like normal! At least he doesn't hate it....


----------



## neenjar

That's good! some betta's hate it, others do not care.


----------



## Luxornv

Question: Right now I am treating my betta for fin rot. I panicked and medicated right away (not the best thing to do), but since it doesn't seem to bother him, I'm continuing the treatment as perscribed by the box. I was thinking of doing a salt bath afterwards, but would that be too harmful to the fish after medicating?


----------



## neenjar

not at all. you can take him out of th medication, give him the salt bath and re add to the medication as well.


----------



## fishboy95

What do you do if the fish becomes unconcious.


----------



## dukie1346

I would say to remove the fish, and put him in a container of tank water.


----------



## neenjar

fishboy95 said:


> What do you do if the fish becomes unconcious.


Exactly what dukie said, remove him and put in a container of just tank water.


----------



## doggyhog

Thanks SO much for this, Neenjar!! My walmart betta is still suffering from fin rot. He does great with the baths, and even gets really colorful afterwards!!


----------



## Vikki81207

I treat my boys with salt water. I have Blue, Fishy and Merlin in a gallon of water with 1 tsp of aquarium salt. I change their water every day. I don't know if it's quite working yet. Gonna give it some time. Merlin seems lots better. Just taking a long long time with the fin rot on the other two.


----------



## neenjar

doggyhog said:


> Thanks SO much for this, Neenjar!! My walmart betta is still suffering from fin rot. He does great with the baths, and even gets really colorful afterwards!!


That's great to hear. Are the fins still deteriorating or have they just not grown back yet? If the are still deteriorating I would look to stronger medication. If they have just not started growing back yet, then keep up what you are doing!


----------



## doggyhog

They were getting better, but then he got some frayed edges. They aren't getting worse, so I think it is really helping! He is such a wonderful little guy, and deserves the best.


----------



## Rain Drop

Wow, this was so helpful! I gave Caesar his first salt bath today and he took it well. Of course his fin rot is still nasty since I gave him the bath just this afternoon, but it fixed a really tiny hole already! 

I have a question though....since it says to use some of the tank water in the bath, after the bath is it okay to dump some of the less concentrated bath water back into the tank with the fish?


EDIT;;
oops! Never mind, I see you already answered this question ^^;


----------



## Luxornv

I had to add more meds to the bowl today, but while I was doing that, I thought I might try to give a salt bath to my betta. I only have the one bowl that he stays in, so I used a large cup for this (what I normally hold him in while I'm changing the water). I treated the water and then added a little bit of salt, and put him in. He started swimming very quicckly and appeared disoriented, and then he quickly began swimming on the bottom of the cup while scraping his nose. I've never seen him do this, so I took him out and put him back in the regular bowl and added more medicne like I had intended. So did I do anything wrong or is my betta just one of those that doesn't like it?


----------



## Vikki81207

I have a question about some of this. Fishy has one single hole in his fin. It's small but noticeable. Will salt water help or do I need different meds?


----------



## BakaMandy

I have a question...

You said to just plop them in, but could the salt suddenly make him go into shock? Could I slowly introduce him to the salt bath? I'm just afraid for one of the weaker fish I'm taking care of :S


----------



## neenjar

BakaMandy said:


> I have a question...
> 
> You said to just plop them in, but could the salt suddenly make him go into shock? Could I slowly introduce him to the salt bath? I'm just afraid for one of the weaker fish I'm taking care of :S


For very weak fish you can acclimate them, but the salt ration will not be right then. Usually you just make sure that the temp matches the tank temp and drop them in. I have never had a fish go into shock, but have heard of it happening.


----------



## neenjar

Vikki81207 said:


> I have a question about some of this. Fishy has one single hole in his fin. It's small but noticeable. Will salt water help or do I need different meds?


Since you caught the issue early and it is just a small hole I will recommend salt bath to the 1000th power! When you catch something early is when it is most effective.

salt bath + water change = fast healing of minor issues.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah I don't do salt baths because he's kept in a gallon vase with a teaspoon of salt. If I gave him a salt bath, would you say to add more salt or what??
It seems like he's doing better, the hole seems to be getting smaller and smaller every so often. I can still see through it a little though.


----------



## neenjar

a gallon vase with a teaspoon of salt IS a salt bath. he lives in a salt bath. if that is what he is acclimated to then yes you would want to do a stronger dose. But that should suffice, I would do daily water changes until the fin is healed.


----------



## Vikki81207

Okay that's what I've been doing lol. So hopefully he should be better sooner or later. Hopefully sooner. =)
Thanks


----------



## Angelmonster

neenjar said:


> Exactly what dukie said, remove him and put in a container of just tank water.


 Personally I would not use tank water. If fin rot is involved i prefer to gave a quarantine tank available to keep him in. Who know what will be left behind in the tank if the fish is sick. :-/


----------



## neenjar

Angelmonster said:


> Personally I would not use tank water. If fin rot is involved i prefer to gave a quarantine tank available to keep him in. Who know what will be left behind in the tank if the fish is sick. :-/


I would do a mixture of tank and treated fresh then with more treated fresh than tank. If the fish freaks in the salt bath it has extra stress on it, even though dirty tank water is "home" now mixing in fresh water to dilute the dirty while you water change the tank is a good idea.

If the fish is fine in the salt bath then none of this extra is needed


----------



## MrVampire181

I add salt to my tanks and a few of them have cory cats. Will this cause a problem? Cause I haven't had any problems.


----------



## neenjar

most scaleless fish can not tolerate salt, corys and plecos can tolerate some because they are armored, not skin. It should be fine, I have kept corys for a long time and always added alt to their water.


----------



## Angelmonster

MrVampire181 said:


> I add salt to my tanks and a few of them have cory cats. Will this cause a problem? Cause I haven't had any problems.


Just don't drop the salt into the tank because it will burn the cories. Dissolve it and pour the salt water in.


----------



## cottoncandygirl

what could happen if i used regular salt?


----------



## neenjar

Regular salt has iodine and other things in it that would be very stressful to the fish. Possible fatal by poisoning.


----------



## Vikki81207

Kay I have another question about fin rot. When I got Ember, I noticed he had fin rot. Not bad. But the ends of his tail fin are trimmed black and I was wondering if and how long it would take for that to go away. I'm keeping him in a big pickle jar with water treated with 1 tsp aquarium salt, api conditioner & a tiny bit of Melafix.


----------



## Wed

im a little scared to give my betta a salt bath  i dont want him to have a weird reaction to it or something...

so a couple of questions before i finally get the guts to do it bahaha

1. i only have the little cup he came in...would i still have to do the gallon water and 1 tsp? or would a jar or something be okay to use too?

2. what do u mean by "treated" water?

3. should i clean out his whole tank, put new water, give the salt bath, then put him in his new water?

and i had one more question but i cant remember it! ughhhhhh. 
i guess those will do until i remember.


----------



## neenjar

Vikki81207 said:


> Kay I have another question about fin rot. When I got Ember, I noticed he had fin rot. Not bad. But the ends of his tail fin are trimmed black and I was wondering if and how long it would take for that to go away. I'm keeping him in a big pickle jar with water treated with 1 tsp aquarium salt, api conditioner & a tiny bit of Melafix.


Vikki, you are keeping him in a salt bath full time? Or you just put him in that jar for the baths then back in a tank with less salt concentration? also the black on the tail ends may just be a bit of black and not fin rot. I am treating a friends betta with finrot and a damaged beard right now and his fin rot is only on the dorsal, he has just the slightest bit of back on the tail tips but has always been that way. Fin rot would be more of a dark brown than black.


----------



## Vikki81207

Oh really? That's good. Then I only have to wait for his one little hole to go away. 
I keep them in a "salt bath" full time while treating for fin rot. It works great. They are fine with it. They've got bubblenests all the time. Is it bad that I do that?


----------



## neenjar

Wed said:


> 1. i only have the little cup he came in...would i still have to do the gallon water and 1 tsp? or would a jar or something be okay to use too?
> 
> 2. what do u mean by "treated" water?
> 
> 3. should i clean out his whole tank, put new water, give the salt bath, then put him in his new water?


1) make a whole gallon of salt bath, it's easier to get measurements right that way. Buy and empty a gallon water container from the grocery store, then mix the salt bath, then poor salt bath onto the smaller cup and treat. It will give you enough for a few baths that way.

2) By treated I mean you have added water treatment to kill chlorine and chloramine, and bind heavy metals.

3) That depends on your tank. If it a filtered cycled tank just do a 50% water change and wash all the decorations with hot water. If it is an unfiltered tank then wash everything and do a 100% water change.


----------



## Vikki81207

Nevermind, I just read up on it and 1 tsp of aquarium salt with 1 gallon of water is okay for treating fin rot.


----------



## neenjar

I've never just left them in a bath like that, but I suppose if he's making nests then yours is fine with it. Just make sure to acclimate him to the less salt when you put him back home.


----------



## Wed

thank u  

i'll be trying it soon.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yep did that. Fishy and Ember are still in their "salt bath" tanks. But I just put Blue in his 10 gallon split with Aqua a little bit ago. made sure that I left him in 1/2 his normal water and 1/2 tank water. He is doing great. He's actually still acclimating. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Vikki81207

Here's a couple pics of his tail. What do you think??


----------



## neenjar

That looks like fin rot. The one I am nursing is a CT with black tips on the points. I thought it was fin rot at 1st but all of his other fin rot is healing and the tips have gotten an even darker black. So I'm thinking black tips at this time


----------



## Starbright

My female betta who recently had (what I think were) internal parasites went through the salt bath... and it did nothing. :[

SO...

I decided to kinda up the dosage and frequency of the salt and baths. I did 3/4 teaspoon - 1 teaspoon of salt in my half gallon quarantine tank and put her in every hour for 5 minutes. I did this 3 or 4 times and then she never pooped white stringy stuff again! yay!  I know I risked her going through much stress, but she got better and won't have to go through that any more! (Hopefully)


----------



## dramaqueen

Can salt baths be used to treat swimbladder disorder?


----------



## neenjar

dramaqueen said:


> Can salt baths be used to treat swimbladder disorder?


Never used it for that, in all my years of fish keeping I have been fortunate to not have a fish with SBD. It certainly can not hurt. Whether it will help or not depends on the cause of sbd, many things can cause it.

Starbright stronger concentration are needed some times. The stronger concentration is still less stressful on them than meds.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, neenjar.


----------



## Scienceluvr8

Ok, I just gave Flapjack his first saltbath...we'll see how it goes


----------



## dramaqueen

Good luck. I hope it helps Flapjack.


----------



## Scienceluvr8

Yeah, me too. Thanks, and I bought a new filter, the Red Sea Nano filter, so far it works great!


----------



## neenjar

Scienceluvr8 said:


> Ok, I just gave Flapjack his first saltbath...we'll see how it goes


How well did he handle the bath? Swim alot, just lay there, freak out and try to jump?


----------



## Wed

i gave my betta his first salt bath on tuesday and everything went fine..he didnt freak out or anything..i only did it once and once yesturday and i was planning on doing it again today until i just read ur suppose to do it atleast 5 times in one day :frustrated: 

haha so i guess i'll do dat starting today. should i do it every couple of hours or right after one another?


----------



## Vikki81207

Ugh, so I did Ember's water change and he was fine. I looked in his tank about a hour later and part of his fins were like shredded. It's horrible.


----------



## Rain Drop

I really need help with my fish D:

So, I've been giving Caesar salt baths (for his fin rot) once a day and everyday since the 7th of this month as well as daily %100 water changes and cleaning everything in his tank. I also put some bettafix in for every tank change. The baths have cleared up some holes and cuts, but other than that it seems to be getting worse. This weird dark colour is spreading up his fins closer to his body and parts of his caudal fin are still transparent and red(where the fin rot started) and it all seems to be spreading to his anal fin more each day. Also, his anal fin has short shredded looking parts that curl at the ends. The curly parts have been there since I got him two weeks ago and haven't really improved.

The good thing is is that he's still swimming around a lot and eats fine.

I need advice to as what to do about all this D:


----------



## dramaqueen

If salt baths aren't working, then you need to try something else like Jungle Fungus Eliminator.


----------



## neenjar

Wed said:


> i was planning on doing it again today until i just read ur suppose to do it atleast 5 times in one day :frustrated:
> 
> haha so i guess i'll do dat starting today. should i do it every couple of hours or right after one another?


5 times is the maximum, not the minimum... your fine. I only do 5 times for extreme cases.


----------



## neenjar

dramaqueen said:


> If salt baths aren't working, then you need to try something else like Jungle Fungus Eliminator.


Agreed. they are not the end all cure all, just a great first step that is often, but not always effective.

JFE would be my choice if things are not improving. If JFE does not work then ampicilin.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah I want to get JFE but I have no money. It sucks. I'm almost out of aquarium salt to. Ugh. And my boys need it.


----------



## Rain Drop

Thanks guys! I'll go out tomorrow or some day soon to buy or order some.
I hope it'll work!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Good luck!


----------



## RBudden

If the fish goes unconsious what to you do?


----------



## sweetviolets

neenjar said:


> Exactly what dukie said, remove him and put in a container of just tank water.


I just read the whole thread and here is what neenjar said


----------



## Vikki81207

So Ember's fin rot is just worse. His tail is shredding and he has a hole. I can't afford to get him anything. I have no money, at all. And I feel horrible. I don't know what to do. :-(


----------



## Vikki81207

make that two holes


----------



## Vikki81207

Is this what JFE is??








I have someone who is gonna try to get it for me. I gotta pay em back but it's worth it.


----------



## Vikki81207

Here's a pic of his tail now.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, that is JFE. I hope it works for you. I've used it on several of mine.


----------



## beckydelanee

can salt bath promote the healing of SBD?
or adding very little salt to a lower water level tank?


----------



## dramaqueen

Neenjar already answered that question earlier in the thread. He said it certainly couldn't hurt but whether or not it helps depends on what caused the sbd in the first place.


----------



## Rain Drop

Okay, so the store didn't have that jungle fungus eliminator but they had something pretty much that _seemed _the same.....it's called jungle fungus clear. It comes in fizzing tablets for 10 gallon tanks but since mines a 2.25 G I just chopped the tablet into quarters. I hope it works. 

Anyways, I was wondering if it's okay to still give him salt baths though even though he's on this stuff?


----------



## Scienceluvr8

Yeah Vicky, Flapjack ended up the same way...his caudal fin is now shredded and it has a split through it :-(. I guess the salt baths didnt work...anyways, first thing today I'm off to Petco to buy the JungleFE. I've seen two types though-one that is in a box I think in tablet form, and another one in a botte? Are they same thing, or is one better than the other?


----------



## dramaqueen

Jungle Fungus CLEAR is in tablet form and Jungle Fungus ELIMINATOR is in poder form. I have both. One has salt in it and the other one doesn't.


----------



## Vikki81207

Oh okay. Well I'm getting some JFE today and hopefully Ember will get his pretty fins back. How long does it usually take fins to regrow with JFE??


----------



## Vikki81207

Hey I got the Jungle Fungus Clear. You said that works the same?? Any difference in the two?


----------



## dramaqueen

I looked at the ingredients and the only difference I can see is salt content. I think they should both work the same. The JFE has salt. I don't think one would necessarily be better than the other.


----------



## Rain Drop

Oops! I found a post already that pretty much anwsered my question 

nevermind my last post.....


----------



## Vikki81207

Anyone have any idea how soon the fins should grow back? I just want to know how soon I'll be able to put them in the tank.


----------



## dramaqueen

It may take a couple of weeks.


----------



## AngelicScars

Alright, I gave Antubis his first salt bath tonight. He did just fine in it. I hope things start looking better for him.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm glad he did alright with the salt bath. Hopefully, he'll be better soon.


----------



## Vikki81207

I have another question, since its going to take Ember's fins a couple weeks to grow back, should I do another treatment with him? With the JFC it says to put the stuff in, wait 4 days then take out 25% of water and add more. So do I wait 4 more days, clean his water and then in a couple more days treat him again?


----------



## neenjar

Vikki, you can move him out of the med tank into a smaller container with salt bath, then back to the med tank. i would administer salt baths daily.


Angelicscars, glad to hear Antubis took well to it, hopefully it will help him recover!


----------



## Vikki81207

Okay. Sounds good.


----------



## AngelicScars

I've done the salt bath twice already. I haven't noticed a difference yet. That isn't necessarily a bad thing, since it isn't getting worse. 
How long should I give him daily salt baths? Until he shows signs of healing? Until he is completely healed?
Also, a little off topic, but when will I be able to put him back in the divided tank with Anna? I don't want to put him in too early, but I also want to get him out of that 1/2 gallon quarantine asap.


----------



## neenjar

I would continue the baths until he is about half healed or longer. I would also wait again until at least half healed, maybe 75% before adding back to the split tank.


----------



## AlfaTheBeta

how should a fish act during a salt bath?
i tried to give tough guy one, but in the first 30 seconds he asmost fainted so i took him out and put him back in his tank


----------



## Vikki81207

My fish act like it's normal water. When I'm treating them for fin rot, before I decided to use meds, I keep them in a one gallon tank with 1 tsp of water which is a salt bath.


----------



## neenjar

Individual fish will react differently.


----------



## AngelicScars

neenjar said:


> I would continue the baths until he is about half healed or longer. I would also wait again until at least half healed, maybe 75% before adding back to the split tank.


Okay thank you! He still looks bad. I wish the healing would be almost instant! 

He seemed to act a little weird last night after putting him back in his quarantine with some BettaFix. I might just go back to jungle Fungus Eliminator.
I'm thinking about adding a small amount of Aquarium salt to his quarantine as well to possibly speed up the healing process.
I just don't want things to get worse and have to use MUCH stronger meds.
The reason I'm using meds on top of the salt baths is because it has gotten to that point. I should have done the salt baths immediately, but I didn't.
I hope his fins start healing quickly, I know he'll be big a beautiful when he does!


----------



## neenjar

Sounds like you are doing all the right things. I would certainly add some salt to the quarantine as well. Just keep changing 100% of the quarantine water daily. and continue as you are, he should be back to good health soon!


----------



## Vikki81207

AngelicScars said:


> I wish the healing would be almost instant!
> 
> 
> I hope his fins start healing quickly, I know he'll be big a beautiful when he does!


I know! I wish Ember's tail fins would just grow back, NOW! lol. I want him prettyful again and looking his handsome self. I can't wait till he get's better.


----------



## AngelicScars

neenjar said:


> Sounds like you are doing all the right things. I would certainly add some salt to the quarantine as well. Just keep changing 100% of the quarantine water daily. and continue as you are, he should be back to good health soon!


Thanks. Will do!


----------



## Lightbluefaith

Salt dip for 5 mins is what I did for my betta. Same as described above except i was advised to use part of her current water for the salt dip and then put new treated water in like a 40% water change and to give her two days to recover from the stress. She had an open wound that took half her back and still has the will to survive.


----------



## neenjar

I usually do not use the current water for the dip. If there is anything in the tank water adding to the issue, using it in the dip is not a good idea. If it is unrelated to water and is damage from females getting in a fight or something of that nature then maybe using some tank water would be ok to reduce stress.


----------



## Maryrox247

Question: Well i just got the aquarium salt and it says to add 1/2 teaspoon per gallon is that right or should i do the full teaspoon for the salt bath?


----------



## Maryrox247

Maryrox247 said:


> Question: Well i just got the aquarium salt and it says to add 1/2 teaspoon per gallon is that right or should i do the full teaspoon for the salt bath?


One more thing, how many days should you do salt baths for a betta with torn fins?


----------



## Jazattackk

I gave my betta a salt bath yesturday, and his fin is getting back to normal  He dosn't really like salt baths, he always tries to jump out, and he gets pale  But he's doing better


----------



## iheartmyfishies

Waiting for the salt to dissolve as we speak. Sure hope that Bernard responds positively. I certainly don't want him to become unconscious. o.o


----------



## crowntail lover

Is he doing good??


----------



## iheartmyfishies

It's been a minute and so far no unconsciousness. YAY!~ And it doesn't seem to bother him so that's good. ^.^


----------



## iheartmyfishies

Oh No! I put him back in his tank but he's not moving his fins are clamped to his sides. This is not normal for him!!! His gills are still moving but I'm worried! !!!! Please help me!


----------



## iheartmyfishies

Phew! I woke up this morning and it's as if nothing happened... except that his fin are on the mend! Wow! He had a hole on his caudal but now it looks more like a tiny slit. And the tips of his fin are also starting to repair themselves. It's definitely working.


----------



## doggyhog

Yeah!! Salt baths work great! Their fins are really good at healing too!!


----------



## iheartmyfishies

Yeah I guess I just freaked because I didn't know what to expect.


----------



## Yuuki

Hoping that this will help with whatever my little one has going on right now. 


I just gave him the first salt bath, he seems to be a bit more active than he was before. Hopefully it'll get rid of this fungus/ick/whatever it is. D;


Thanks for the info. <3


----------



## flying fish

WHere can I get aquaruim salt?
Just curious, but is there a difference from normal table sea salt, and aquaruim salt?
I want to give Pickle a bath, I think he might have fin rot.


----------



## dramaqueen

You can get it from your lfs. Petsmart, Petco or any places like that.


----------



## fishyinpa

Raising this from the dead,but does a salt bath help ich?


----------



## ErnieB

My LFS uses aquarium salt regularly in all their tanks and recommended it to me so i use it normally in my community tank ( 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons ). 

My question to neenjar ( sp? ) is about kuhli loaches... I havent gotten them yet but will be in the future. You are stating that salt is bad for these guys? Should i stop adding salt when i do pwc's? Will that be enough if I do like a month or 2 of 15% water changes with no added salt?


----------



## JamieTron

This would make a good sticky note


----------



## AznArth

i got aquarium salt and they come in like big pieces of salt not grains... how am i supposed to measure 1 teaspoon with this??


----------



## mstenorsaxplayer

Thanks for posting this!  I got my betta a few months ago. He was gray because the girl who owned him hid him under a bed in a cold room. He had a fungus, ick, velvet, and fin rot. The fungus and the ick are gone, but I still have to get rid of the fin rot and the velvet. He is doing much better. Now I can actually see his colors. He is a purple and blue veiltale.  his name is lil sano.


----------



## callistra

Hello thread necromancy..

I would never give baths like this. All the moving around multiple times a day would be stressful, as well as completely unnecessary. Fish can be kept in 1 tsp per gallon aquarium salt very safely with no signs up stress for up to 10 days. Just add it to your normal QT or tank like you would any med.


----------



## jlllm

does one really need a gallon container?


----------

